# Appleworks keeps crashing



## foots (Sep 29, 2005)

I was trying to convert my appleworks 6 document into a word or plain text document and the colored pinwheel of no return keeps popping up and appleworks unexpectedly quits.
now ANY time I try to open ANY appleworks document appleworks quits.


----------



## tetano (Apr 5, 2005)

there should be in ~/Library/Preferences a com.apple.appleworks.plist file or something like that... trash it, repair your disk permissions from Disk Utility and relaunch Appleworks..


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

also find your resent starting points folder and delete all the shortcuts in there too. also if a font gets corrupt, it won't let appleworks open. and appleworks is picky about fonts.


----------

